# Wing Chun in El Paso, Texas



## BJTipton11 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm moving to El Paso in November.  I would love to study Wing Chun.  Does anyone know of any good schools in the area?

Thanks.

Brandon


----------



## Domino (Jul 10, 2012)

http://www.google.co.uk/#hl=en&scli....,cf.osb&fp=1d633261c2cc3a3f&biw=1680&bih=955

Welcome, the link above should help.


----------



## Marcy Shoberg (Jul 10, 2012)

If you wanted to study taekwondo in El Paso, I could tell you stuff.  Maybe some of my taekwondo friends there know some Wing Chun people.  I'll try to remember to ask.


----------



## Vajramusti (Jul 11, 2012)

BJTipton11 said:


> I'm moving to El Paso in November.  I would love to study Wing Chun.  Does anyone know of any good schools in the area?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Brandon


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Greg Allen (915) 859-4923  				I don't know whether he is taking students right now.Possibly so.


Keith Meyers(I dont have a contact number)


----------

